# How do you consider your self:Weight wise



## RoqsWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

How do you consider your self in weight?  Less than average,average,a little bit more then average,overweight,a little pass over weight or obese? I consider my self about average or a little bit over average. WHat about you?


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 6, 2009)

A little bit less than average weight 

Yes, I have been gifted with a fast metabolism.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 6, 2009)

A little less than average, my friends tell me to gain weight every now and then...
Nothing dramatic, though...


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

A little above average due to my lazy nature.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm overweight. Not obese, but a little above chubby, too.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a horrible scrawny little stick and always have been. It's disgusting and I hate it


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 6, 2009)

Obese but healthy.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 6, 2009)

Weight wise, I am a good bit less than average by body type. For my body type, I'm a little more than average.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 6, 2009)

Most days I think average or skinny. On days when I'm feeling paranoid I fear that I'm getting fat.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

I used to be a little past over weight during child hood >.< but u lost abunch of weight during my teen years. IDK how I lost weight. I rarely do excersize but I do Swim almost every week during the summer


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a little less then average weight. I hate being like this cause I often get used for my looks and tossed aside. I'd rather be a little more then average but it's impossible with my fast metabolism and eating habits.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty much right on target though I've been trying to bulk a bit lately lifting weights and stuff.  I don't want to be skinny but I want to be in shape.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty fat, not gonna do anything about it.
Not obese though.

I'm still the fastest runner of my group of friends ;3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2009)

*shrugs*  I guess I'm "a little more than average" for weight for my height, but I'm right around average body wise for my build.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 6, 2009)

i didnt weigh myself in ages... but id say im average^^ i dont have any muscles and i am a little... soft around the waistline but i can still wear all my jeans from back when i was very skinny, so im definitely not overweight^^


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 6, 2009)

Too damn skinny. To the point where people have harassed me about it -_- Fat people who are jealous lawl.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than average. At one time I went to the hospital for being anorexic. 

Better than being fat.


----------



## Seas (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm skinny and I like it this way!


----------



## bozzles (Jul 6, 2009)

Ffffffffffffffat.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Less than average. At one time I went to the hospital for being anorexic.
> 
> Better than being fat.



I heard it's healthier to be ten pounds overweight than under.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty out of shape, but I'm not fat. I'm about ten pounds overweight, but I'm happy.

EDIT: Lawl, I posted this before even reading the post right above mine. Harrr.


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 6, 2009)

Normal for my height, I'm quite well muscled as well. Then again I do swim a lot.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I heard it's healthier to be ten pounds overweight than under.


Not for me :V

I gained some weight though. Still underweight, but ah well


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 6, 2009)

Around average, leaning toward less. 5'10" @ 130-140 lbs.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 6, 2009)

chubby, so above average

I like it, better than being skinny


----------



## Chessie (Jul 6, 2009)

At a height at 5'3" and a weight of around 100 pounds, my friends and BMI tell me I'm too skinny and need to put on weight, but I think I'm about the right weight for my height. I've always been "too thin" for my height, but I cant help it, it runs in the family. Guess I've been blessed with a fast metabolism.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty thin, around 6'2 and weighing in at 155 pounds.  I need to build up some muscle, but I really don't have the time.


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a bit more than average, but I'm happy with how I look.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm fit and thin.  I'd say average, but with the way people are getting, "average" would imply overweight nowadays.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 6, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I heard it's healthier to be ten pounds overweight than under.




And who told you that?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 6, 2009)

Heavier than I prefer, but still within US Navy standards five years after leaving.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 6, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> And who told you that?



Well, it's from various sources on the news. 

And I've noticed at school that those who have some fat tend to not get as sick as much as say someone who literally hide behind a pole.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 6, 2009)

I know I'm underweight to others, but to myself, I really could shed a few.
Except when I go clothes shopping, then I feel like I should binge eat until I can fit into the shame tarps you fat apes wear. At least then I could choose not to buy my clothes from a vintage shop overseas or walk into American Apparel (which is crammed full of the fucking 80's GAHHHHg) >=[


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 6, 2009)

i am a goddamn stick 6 1/2 feet tall and 159, i wear boots beacuse they are the only thing that hold me down if a gentle breeze comes along. but its because of a 'system shock', my dads gf and him cook healthy weight loosing food because they weigh more than me, even the 5 ft 10yr old, so they lose weight and so do i. i also have little muscle because i have no energy to work out with a high metabolism. so severly underwieght.


----------



## Alisu (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd have to say I'm a bit on the unhealthily skinny side.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i am a goddamn stick 6 1/2 feet tall and 159, i wear boots beacuse they are the only thing that hold me down if a gentle breeze comes along. but its because of a 'system shock', my dads gf and him cook healthy weight loosing food because they weigh more than me, even the 5 ft 10yr old, so they lose weight and so do i. i also have little muscle because i have no energy to work out with a high metabolism. so severly underwieght.



Not to state the obvious but why don't you eat more/better food?  Stuff with protein in it can do wonders and just eat more and work out (you'll hopefully have the energy then).


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jul 6, 2009)

Scrawny and wimpy as hell!


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 6, 2009)

I have nice abs but my arms are kinda scrawny. Also I'm short.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 6, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Well, it's from various sources on the news.
> 
> And I've noticed at school that those who have some fat tend to not get as sick as much as say someone who literally hide behind a pole.




The answer is more complex than simply "being X overweight is healthier than X underweight". That leads us to believe that being overweight is healthier than being underweight, which is a false perception since neither is really "healthy" to begin with. The limits on each end of the spectrum are also rather different. For instance, someone eighty pounds overweight is rather obese. Someone eighty pounds underweight is rather dead (or damn close).


You have to consider the scale of each. The body can handle extra weight (mainly fat let's presume) far better than it can not. This is because what we consider healthy is rather close (comparatively) to the minimum amount we need to function without the onset of horrible conditions. For example, a healthy person (hereby defined as one who is "from athletic to statistically average performance") has around 6-14% body fat (male) or 14-21% (female). The dangerous levels are < 4% or > 25% (male) and < 10% or > 32% (female). We notice that the lower limit is very close to the minimum for health while the upper limit is a good bit further away.


Of course, having said that I also will mention the importance of body types, something people often overlook. We can fudge the numbers slightly on either end (but not both) depending what you are biologically. They are not set in stone.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 6, 2009)

I have no clue if I'm obese for my height and age or whatever, but I consider myself atleast a little overweight.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 6, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Not to state the obvious but why don't you eat more/better food?  Stuff with protein in it can do wonders and just eat more and work out (you'll hopefully have the energy then).



at my moms we barely have food let alone healthy food do it more scavange food around here and at my dads weight loss food, and with out money i or my mom cant buy protien food and my dad just wont listen.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jul 6, 2009)

Chubby at 6' and 200 pounds.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 6, 2009)

Man... All you guys are like _taller_ than me! D=


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 6, 2009)

Overweight but healthy with a pot belly.


----------



## whoadamn (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never been short a belt and had no issues with my pants.


----------



## X (Jul 6, 2009)

average/underweight. I'm fairly light for someone my age and height. 

5' 10" and 130 or so lbs.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 6, 2009)

6 foot, even (for now, anyway). 160lb. Not pleased.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

im a god wight for my high....but im kinda out of shape...so i have a bit of pillow gut
=(


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 6, 2009)

5'11", fluctuating between 175 and 195 pounds over the last six months. I don't mind my weight, I just need to figure out a way to re-distribute it (starting to get a beer belly).


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 6, 2009)

im 6' 3" and 170. I have a little extra baggage, but don't look unhealthy.


----------



## Tryp (Jul 7, 2009)

Average weight, athletic build.  6' 1" and about 175 lbs.


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pretty thin.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 7, 2009)

My body weight lies. It's way over what I actually look like... Well they say muscle weighs about twice as much as fat. I look a little over average. I most aspects, that is. Lol. Moar Tai Chi amirite? I still love to dance and practice my fighting, so my weight's going down.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2009)

Not optimal.

:V


----------



## Torrent (Jul 7, 2009)

I consider myself pretty athletic, enough to get comments about it at least .


----------



## Uro (Jul 7, 2009)

Fucking sexy.
Aka, athletic/muscular.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2009)

Uro said:


> *Fucking sexy.*
> Aka, athletic/muscular.



Merits repetition.

yes, I looked at his FA page.  Just like I've looked at all of yours.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 7, 2009)

Less than average, but I still feel a little fat. I keep telling myself I should take up running in the morning or something, but laziness abounds. :I


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 7, 2009)

Skinny. I eat whatever I want. *evil laugh*


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

5'7" and 130 pounds, pretty average, then again only 14


----------



## Wulf (Jul 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Better than being fat.


Quite.

I am slightly underweight for my height. Too busy growing upwards to fill out.


----------



## Norspe (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm  6' even, and weigh 185 pounds. My stomach does stick out a bit more than it should, but most of it is muscle gained from loading and unloading 3 26' trucks, with little help from my out-of-condition family members. (except my uncle who was in the marine corps for 20 years but he was not there for 2 loadings.)
I've been very active lately, and my pants are beginning to fall off, so I should lose the stomach pouch around next January.


----------



## Chernobyl (Jul 7, 2009)

*6'1"*
*157 lbs*
*Toned as fuck, solid 6 pack*
*But not muscular*
*Just toned*


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 7, 2009)

*I consider myself thin and sexy. I don't let being fat and ugly get in the way of that.*


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

6'1", 245(?)lbs, large frame. As they say, "a little extra baggage".

I'm slowly loosing weight and dropping the pudge around the belly and other areas... back when I was in college, I took full advantage of the "unlimited meals" and ballooned dangerously close to 300. Since then, I've slowly been working off what I gained there. My muscle (which I'm suprised to see I have a fair amount of under the fat) is slowly gaining definition, and I'm happy to report that the moobs I had developed are all but gone now.

It doesn't really matter though, cause when I get depressed about my body I just imagine myself in my fursuit and see the attractive wolf staring back at me in the mirror. Let's hear it for overactive imagination!


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll say a little above average. The Army keeps me in pretty good shape, my arms and legs are pretty muscled. But I've still got a bit of a squishy belly on account of all the delicious beer.


----------



## yak (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm 6'3 and somewhere around 190 pounds.
Not only am I underweight for my height and "frame size", the distribution of weight around my body could have been better; I'm starting to look like a pear damn it.

One of these days I'll amass enough dedication and motivation to take up weight lifting and running, but as it is now, I'm not satisfied with the current state of my body.


----------



## Russ (Jul 7, 2009)

Slightly above average. Not "fat" yet but I could lose a few kilograms.


----------



## ADF (Jul 7, 2009)

Fat

I consider my diet ok, I just don't get enough exercise. It annoys me in particular to see some skinny git eating a McDonald's then go home in a car, I walk everywhere and when eating out try to go for the healthy option like a tuna salad sandwich from Sayers. Weight isn't the only determining factor on health, looking at what some of these skinny people eat their insides are probably worse than mine.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

does being nearly 50 pounds less than the weight of all others my same age
considered healthy?

i think i have an eating disorder...that has nothing to do with Anorexia nor Bulimia...i can't eat alot of anything.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

KrystalsLover said:


> does being nearly 80 pounds less than the weight of all others my same age
> considered healthy?
> 
> i think i have an eating disorder...that has nothing to do with Anorexia nor Bulimia...i can't eat alot of anything.





Eighty pounds less than the average weight for your age/height? You should give a little more detail.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know to be honest; I'm like 5'10" and I don't know my weight, but I'd guess it's about 170 maybe... how is that?

Maybe an image would be better?


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 7, 2009)

6'2 and like a stick
If I turn sideways i disappear


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 7, 2009)

Definite below average. People like to reach under my ribs =/


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 7, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I heard it's healthier to be ten pounds overweight than under.



so? it's nastier. :c

i always feel too fat. every day is "too fat"... :/


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 7, 2009)

A little over average. I'll admit, I am quite fond of my food. I'm trying to excersize and basically just get moving, to get my weight down a little bit, hopefully. At the very least keep it where it is. Man, I do so love my food.


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> 6'2 and like a stick
> If I turn sideways i disappear


 Heh. I'm reminded of that old Calvin & Hobbes comic...

Anywho, would you consider yourself too underweight or just healthy?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

reading though this thread my lie-o-meter has gone off more than a few times lol


----------



## Snack (Jul 9, 2009)

5'10 and 155 lbs.
Exercise is fun.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 9, 2009)

Going by averages: A lb or two under
Going by my mind: Obese


----------



## Jack (Jul 9, 2009)

slightly less or average. (whatever I am I like it!)
6'3" 198lbs


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 9, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Going by my mind: Obese



same here, dude...


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> same here, dude...




What is your height/weight again?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm big built but not really fat. 
So i'll say a little above average.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 10, 2009)

For my part, I'd say I'm just at my perfect weight (average for common standards).  I'm 5' 10" = 1.78 m tall, weigh 166 lbs = 75 Kg, 16 years old, & a good deal of my clothing fits me somewhat loosely.  I still have some belly left, but it's not noticable with a quick glance.  I did come down from around 190 lbs, just for banning myself from consuming foods & drinks containing high fructose corn syrup.

Nowadays I feel I'm eating somewhat less than what I should, & I don't seem to be getting fat despite my currently low activity levels.  I could use more exercise, though.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> What is your height/weight again?



5' 4", around 135.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 10, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> 5' 4", around 135.



Oh. That sounds normal to me. For a minute there I thought you were skinnier than I, like around 5'11" and 125 or something similar.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 10, 2009)

Hueg liek xbawx.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Oh. That sounds normal to me. For a minute there I thought you were skinnier than I, like around 5'11" and 125 or something similar.



heheh...i'd love to be something like that. however, i promised i would keep my size in check.


----------



## PureDragon (Jul 10, 2009)

Only fat, or do you also mean muscle also?
In fat a little less then average, in muscle a little less then overweight.
Big build.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2009)

6'-2", 152 lbs. A little below average.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 10, 2009)

Chubby.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 10, 2009)

6' - 2" and 165 pounds.... I'm fat.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 10, 2009)

Around 5' 4'', and 112 lb. I'm around average, I think, maybe a little below.


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 10, 2009)

average but that doesn't mean I like it. BMI is 20. x: bad self-esteem yay.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 10, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm pretty out of shape, but I'm not fat. I'm about ten pounds overweight, but I'm happy.



Same here.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 10, 2009)

5"7 & 116lbs

I'm underweight ... or as Americans would say, I'm a Super Model XD


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a fast metabolism; so I'm naturally skinny. Now id only I had the hear to exercise more >_>


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jul 10, 2009)

im 5'11", 135. prety skinny. but i blame multiple food poisonings the last year and a half, and a naturally high metabalism. i should be about 150, im already lean/cut, all i need now is muscle!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm like 5'3, at 125-130.

I'm a total fatass and I hate my body.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol, most of you are so small, it's adorable :V .


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a good film about obesity... by Jerry Jackson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wDKgcJj9Jk


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 10, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Here is a good film about obesity... by Jerry Jackson
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wDKgcJj9Jk



i found dis amnimation r8 informetive it is somthin everyone shud c imo :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> i found dis amnimation r8 informetive it is somthin everyone shud c imo :V



rit good chap. gR8 cr222n 4 thee lolzse


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 11, 2009)

ima lazy puppy... so i would say alittle waight and alittle muffin top, but nothing a log corsette for a male cant fix. then i look all skiny.... >.< i cant lose waight anyway do to conditions


----------



## Kryn (Jul 11, 2009)

5' 10" - 145 pounds

I'm totally satisfied with my body right now. Been working out the past 7 months regularly and finally got some definition. I'm gonna keep going and try to add on a few more pounds of muscle


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, most of you are so small, it's adorable :V .



LOL! And alot of trolls say we furries are fat bastards that live in our parents basement.....Lol, that is far from the truth, although it wouldn't surprise me in the least if there was a furrie just like that.

anywho i am 5'4" and somewhere around 195 pounds  I havent weighed myself in i dunno how long. So yeah i can ride my bike on very long trips well enough, considering i have spent my life so far useing a bike as my main mode of transport i have built a nice muscular pair of legs. I just have a big gut, i feel i look weird cause my gut sticks out forwards, i don't stick out to the sides it all sticks out forwards, like a beer gut, except i don't drink o.o.


----------



## Melo (Jul 11, 2009)

Kryn said:


> 5' 10" - 145 pounds
> 
> I'm totally satisfied with my body right now. Been working out the past 7 months regularly and finally got some definition. I'm gonna keep going and try to add on a few more pounds of muscle



my ideal weight/height ratio; about the same height, but 12 to 15 pounds shy. 

don't have the time or commitment to work out; metabolism makes weight gain mostly impossible, so it kind of sucks.

at least I can eat what I like kajsfhasjhdgadrfg


----------



## Davage (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm pretty similar to Kryn, 5' 10" and 147 pounds or so. And I consider myself average. I don't really plan on trying to change my weight in any way though. I've always just let it do what it wants, I eat healthily enough. 

(And anyway, I just cannot ever find the willpower to work out.)


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2009)

5'1, 211


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 11, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> 5'1, 211



6'4" 110.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> 6'4" 110.



HOLY DEAR GOD.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 11, 2009)

5'11" and 114 pounds.

Yes, I am a skinny. Every time I gain a little, I think I might be inching up to a normal weight, I end up shooting up another few inches. God damn I was hoping the whole growthspurt thing wouldn't happen after I was 18.

APPARENTLY NOT.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> HOLY DEAR GOD.




Are you afraid


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> 6'4" 110.


Is that possible?

5'10", 200ish.  Don't let it fool you, I'm faster than you.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 11, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> 6'4" 110.



That can't be possible. I'm very close to be very underweight to the point of it being unhealthy, I had to go to the hospital because I didn't eat much for a few days when I had the flu because I lost a crapload more weight and could barely do shit.

My doctor even tells me I am horribly, horribly underweight. I doubt you are that skinny, and if you are, you must be one of those people who maybe eat every thursday and barf it back out, or have some sort of illness.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> That can't be possible. I'm very close to be very underweight to the point of it being unhealthy, I had to go to the hospital because I didn't eat much for a few days when I had the flu because I lost a crapload more weight and could barely do shit.
> 
> My doctor even tells me I am horribly, horribly underweight. I doubt you are that skinny, and if you are, you must be one of those people who maybe eat every thursday and barf it back out, or have some sort of illness.


 You, sir, are very bad at sensing a joke.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Is that possible?
> 
> 5'10", 200ish.  Don't let it fool you, I'm faster than you.






DarkMettaur said:


> That can't be possible. I'm very close to be very underweight to the point of it being unhealthy, I had to go to the hospital because I didn't eat much for a few days when I had the flu because I lost a crapload more weight and could barely do shit.
> 
> My doctor even tells me I am horribly, horribly underweight. I doubt you are that skinny, and if you are, you must be one of those people who maybe eat every thursday and barf it back out, or have some sort of illness.





No. I'm actually 6'0" 135. 2-4%.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> 5'10", 200ish.  Don't let it fool you, I'm faster than you.



It's like we're twins. 

Been on a weight gain period though, gained ten pounds over the last month, not sure if it's fat or muscle because I've certainly kept up my exercise.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You, sir, are very bad at sensing a joke.



That or it was a shitty joke.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 12, 2009)

Underweight. Simply put.


----------



## Alois (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a fatty. :c


----------



## Chernobyl (Jul 12, 2009)

Skinny
And sexy
Well...maybe not sexy...
But skinny


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm quite happy with myself. My body type is exactly what I want it to be.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

A little under average for my height.  Way under average for America today.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> 5'10", 200ish.  Don't let it fool you, I'm faster than you.



Hot.



Xipoid said:


> No. I'm actually 6'0" 135. 2-4%.



Oh my goodness you are so tiny :3


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh my goodness you are so tiny :3




Ha ha, there's the common misconception about me. People believe that at 6' and only 132-138 lbs (my true weight I am unsure of as the measured weight fluctuates quite a bit) I am a frail, skinny man.


What they overlook or don't understand is the 2-4%. Since the male average range goes from 14-30% (let's condense it to 18%), it actually means I'm much bigger than you would think. If I had a normal amount, I would be around 160 pounds. So imagine an athletic ~6' 160 pound person minus all the fat and fluff. That's me.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> What they overlook or don't understand is the 2-4%. Since the male average range goes from 14-30% (let's condense it to 18%), it actually means I'm much bigger than you would think. If I had a normal amount, I would be around 160 pounds. So imagine an athletic ~6' 160 pound person minus all the fat and fluff. That's me.



That was kinda confusing without using the word 'fat'.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That was kinda confusing without using the word 'fat'.




Don't lie to me. You knew exactly what I meant when I started listing percentages.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Don't lie to me. You knew exactly what I meant when I started listing percentages.



Nope, I sincerily got that only about the 3'rd time I read that over.


----------



## Torrent (Jul 12, 2009)

2% body fat, especially for a female, sounds extremely low, and extremely dangerous.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 12, 2009)

Torrent said:


> 2% body fat, especially for a female, sounds extremely low, and extremely dangerous.



I'm pretty sure Xipoid was explicit in noting that he's a DOOD.


----------



## Torrent (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah pardon me then, I looked at the gender tag, but my point still stands: at least according to the guy that did my last body composition test, below 6-8% and you get an increased risk of injury.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm slightly underweight. 113 lbs, should be around 120. The problem is, I lack muscle. xD


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

Torrent said:


> Ah pardon me then, I looked at the gender tag, but my point still stands: at least according to the guy that did my last body composition test, below 6-8% and you get an increased risk of injury.



Yes, I am indeed quite male. Penis and everything.


You are right. The officially accepted standard is below 6% when things start becoming a little problematic. Below that you begin to exhibit the problems associated with too little fat.

-Ease of injury to major organs
-Susceptibility to temperature change (regulation inability)
-Other physiological complications


Quite obviously, these plague me, though the final one has yet to become apparent should it ever. My attempts at weight gain have been met with total failure. It appears I have achieved some sort of natural equilibrium, though odd as it is. My body has a mind of its own at these things, and I am left to its will. I am not too troubled though as I've given up worrying on it a long while ago.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Ha ha, there's the common misconception about me.



No, I know what it actually means, but you're still so tiny~



Xipoid said:


> Yes, I am indeed quite male. Penis and everything.



All the important parts then.


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Yes, I am indeed quite male. Penis and everything.
> 
> 
> You are right. The officially accepted standard is below 6% when things start becoming a little problematic. Below that you begin to exhibit the problems associated with too little fat.
> ...



You sound like my dad when he played college basketball.  It was like 1-2% body fat and they were force feeding him steaks every day.   Never put on a pound.  :|


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I know what it actually means, but you're still so tiny~




I am quite tiny. Minuscule. Minute. Dwarfish. Wee. Diminutive. Lilliputian. Bantam. Petite. Teeny and so forth.





David M. Awesome said:


> All the important parts then.



Very important.


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You sound like my dad when he played college basketball.  It was like 1-2% body fat and they were force feeding him steaks every day.   Never put on a pound.  :|


I wish somebody would force feed me delicious steaks every day .


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You sound like my dad when he played college basketball.  It was like 1-2% body fat and they were force feeding him steaks every day.   Never put on a pound.  :|



Five regular meals including a protein shake and nothing. I ate to the point of unhappiness for months, so I think now I'll just relax and enjoy food.




AzurePhoenix said:


> I wish somebody would force feed me delicious steaks every day .



Wow. Really.


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I wish somebody would force feed me delicious steaks every day .



Free steaks.  FROM COLLEGE.  And more.  They had the kitchen just deliver him shit to his room.



Xipoid said:


> Five regular meals including a protein shake and nothing. I ate to the point of unhappiness for months, so I think now I'll just relax and enjoy food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are reverse American.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You are reverse American.




I'm... not even American.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I am quite tiny. Minuscule. Minute. Dwarfish. Wee. Diminutive. Lilliputian. Bantam. Petite. Teeny and so forth.
> 
> Very important.



Those all sound like synonyms for "adorable" to me.



AzurePhoenix said:


> I wish somebody would force feed me delicious steaks every day .



I have a delicious steak to force feed to you.



Xipoid said:


> I'm... not even American.



This I did not know.


----------



## Tioel-san (Jul 12, 2009)

Im fat I guess...
God i hate being fat.


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I'm... not even American.



Works out quite well, huh?


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm skinny and fit. I used to be more muscular and weigh around 185 pounds before I broke my jaw in a hockey game in early January.  Worst experience of my life, 2 months of nothing to eat but liquids.  I went from 185 to 155 in that timeframe.  Now I weigh only around 170 pounds and am trying to redevelop my muscular fortitude. It's a work in progress, technically still rehab, but i'm back in athletic shape now.


----------



## Koray (Jul 12, 2009)

I was fat, now I'm chubby, going to be average... I lost 6 kilos in 2 weeks :S


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

I just lost almost 10 pounds this week. >.> I'm now 135ish. I really need to start eating more. lol


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just lost almost 10 pounds this week. >.> I'm now 135ish. I really need to start eating more. lol




That... doesn't sound good.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That... doesn't sound good.



But it is cause I look good. :razz: 

But seriously it's not but I don't seem to have much of an appetite anymore. Just looking at food sometimes makes me queasy. I may or may not have an eating disorder. >.<


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 12, 2009)

Torrent said:


> 2% body fat, especially for a female, sounds extremely low, and extremely dangerous.



so is being disgustingly fat. however, at least skinny is pretty.


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Wow. Really.


The opportunity was there.


Takumi_L said:


> Free steaks.  FROM COLLEGE.  And more.  They had the kitchen just deliver him shit to his room.


So no strings attached?  And ROOMSERVICE! Your father is a pimp.


David M. Awesome said:


> I have a delicious steak to force feed to you.


Only if it's a tube steak!

EDIT- I apologize, I feel extra gay today.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> EDIT- I apologize, I feel extra gay today.




I can see that.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 12, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> 5"7 & 116lbs
> 
> I'm underweight ... or as Americans would say, I'm a Super Model XD


Correction, you're only a model.  You have to weigh under 100 lbs in order to be a super model by USA fashion celebrity standards.


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 13, 2009)

i think i am a fatty, i am thicker than most.


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 13, 2009)

I consider myself a little bit more than average. I'm not huge, but I could definitely stand to lose some weight. -.-


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> But it is cause I look good. :razz:
> 
> But seriously it's not but I don't seem to have much of an appetite anymore. Just looking at food sometimes makes me queasy. I may or may not have an eating disorder. >.<


 
Yeah...you might want to look into that, seriously.  That sounds like a real problem.


----------



## emoral (Jul 13, 2009)

Reitsuki said:


> I consider myself a little bit more than average. I'm not huge, but I could definitely stand to lose some weight. -.-



hehe, i'm a lil bit heavier than i shud be but it don't show  so i don't really care about my weight at the moment


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 13, 2009)

emoral said:


> hehe, i'm a lil bit heavier than i shud be but it don't show  so i don't really care about my weight at the moment



It's not that I care so much look-wise, but I want to be healthy and when you are healthy, you generally look healthy as well.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 13, 2009)

Reitsuki said:


> It's not that I care so much look-wise, but I want to be healthy and when you are healthy, you generally look healthy as well.



I don't know. I know some foodies and they look nasty as all get out. But I guess it works as a general rule. I mean, it doesn't matter what you eat, if you were born with only one finger on each arm, you still look like a leper.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 13, 2009)

My BMI says i'm at average...


----------



## Fenra (Jul 13, 2009)

Average all round, was a time a while back I was dangerously underwieght but got over that thankfully, wasnt fun


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 13, 2009)

Lean, but not shrimpy. Barely any fat on me.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 13, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Yeah...you might want to look into that, seriously.  That sounds like a real problem.



It's only a problem if I feel bad and I feel great so it must not be too bad...yet. I'm sure my appetite will come back. I don't have money or insurance to get help with the problem so I'll just have to hope i guess.


----------



## Maje (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not exactly huge, but I'm not skinny. I'd say I'm average, a bit on the lean side (mostly because of my broad shoulders) and from time to time I get a bit of a belly if I don't exercise.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 13, 2009)

Heh, I love it when people lie about their weights on this.

240lbs, 6'4". Pecks are coming in, now I just need to get my six pack out of the cooler. 



HarleyParanoia said:


> so is being disgustingly fat. however, at least skinny is pretty.


Skinny _*is not pretty.*_

Athletic is pretty. Slender and average is pretty -- but near bones or twig like? Nah. I'll take "fat" anyday over that. Personal taste!


----------



## Kryn (Jul 13, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Five regular meals including a protein shake and nothing. I ate to the point of unhappiness for months, so I think now I'll just relax and enjoy food.



Try eating larger meals less times perday. It will slow your metabolisim and your body will store more fat.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 13, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Skinny _*is not pretty.*_
> 
> Athletic is pretty. Slender and average is pretty -- but near bones or twig like? Nah. I'll take "fat" anyday over that. Personal taste!



ugh. personal opinion. i think muscles are the most disgusting thing ever. "bones or twig" is so hot, to me at least.


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ugh. personal opinion. i think muscles are the most disgusting thing ever. "bones or twig" is so hot, to me at least.


Ewwww.  Have fun finding all the bruises after sex.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 14, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Try eating larger meals less times perday. It will slow your metabolisim and your body will store more fat.




Trust me when I say I've tried just about everything under the sun. The point I am at now, I no longer care. I'm just going to live and do what I do best. Besides, age will take care of it for me.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 14, 2009)

I am pretty average myself. I usually range between higher or lower regularly


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ewwww.  Have fun finding all the bruises after sex.



at least i can find them and not have to peel back massive sheets of fat.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> at least i can find them and not have to peel back massive sheets of fat.



Because there is no spectrum between anorexic and morbidly obese, you are either one or the other. :V


----------



## Panthera (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a little underweight, but not to the point that it's a problem according to my doctor.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to be, according to my BMI, Morbidly Underweight, but now I'm starting to get fat.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh wow. This is classic.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because there is no spectrum between anorexic and morbidly obese, you are either one or the other. :V



yes.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 14, 2009)

5'7" and about 135 lbs.

Don't know my bodyfat but last time I had it checked (at Bally's Fitness, years ago) they said it was 2% but I don't believe that because that's way too low.  If anything I'm in much better shape now than I was then and I doubt I'm at 2% but don't care enough to have it checked.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 15, 2009)

average. Used to be skinny, but put on weight recently


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Less than average. I was the only wrestler on my team disqualified for going under the min. body fat percentage (1.5%)


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a touch above average, but I"m healthy *G*.   Let"s just go with "curvy"


----------

